
Bloomberg News will avoid investigating Mike during his presidential campaign - hhs
https://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/style/bloomberg-news-will-avoid-investigating-mike-bloomberg-during-his-presidential-campaign/2019/11/24/3314962a-0edf-11ea-b0fc-62cc38411ebb_story.html
======
Shivetya
Not only will they not investigate Bloomberg or his family they will not do
the same to any of his Democratic opponents. I honestly cannot think of any
other statement to set off accusations of a one sided press than this, what
were they thinking?

